# Boxelder Boogie :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is my latest slingshot. It is aluminum and Boxelder wood. The wood is stabilized and has a super glue finish. The engraving is done on my engine lathe. This time I put the scale on where it is useful for the fingers in the pinch grip. The scale is removable. I integrated the clips.  I think they look cool. What do you think LW  You are my inspiration 

I am missing Antraxx so much!!!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I think it is bloody amazing! How much does it weight?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Woooooooo!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

That is unbelievably amazing!

Darren


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

OMG!!! That is a show piece for sure!! I would be afraid to shoot something that pretty!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh, wow. Gorgeous. Belongs in a museaum. Thanks for sharing, CO.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Davidka said:


> I think it is bloody amazing! How much does it weight?


7.6 OZ or 216 g Just the slingshot not including the base


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Wow, that is beautiful work!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a pro-tier build man, very nice! Guilloché & slingshots...what a wonderful combination (I'd love to see what you'd do with a rose engine)! This is an exciting piece! I like the direction people are going with their works; these beautiful slings just keep getting classier & classier...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

A noter Master Peace


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I miss seeing antraxx stuff, too. The man was an artist.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> This is a pro-tier build man, very nice! Guilloché & slingshots...what a wonderful combination (I'd love to see what you'd do with a rose engine)! This is an exciting piece! I like the direction people are going with their works; these beautiful slings just keep getting classier & classier...


This is done on my home built rose engine. I just do not call it that so as to not confuse people who are not into ornamental turning.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...I miss seeing antraxx stuff, too. The man was an artist.


The man IS an Artist!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ...I miss seeing antraxx stuff, too. The man was an artist.
> ...


I used past tense because he's been absent so long (as long as I've been back, anyway).



Can-Opener said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > This is a pro-tier build man, very nice! Guilloché & slingshots...what a wonderful combination (I'd love to see what you'd do with a rose engine)! This is an exciting piece! I like the direction people are going with their works; these beautiful slings just keep getting classier & classier...
> ...


That's cool you made your own...I'm going to be watching for your posts like a hawk now that I know you've got one of these


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

that makes the art in rome look like finger paintings very cool if i only had half that tallent.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

True, wheres Antraxx? And why this place is like bear who prepare wintersleep? But your work is just amazing like always , really nice!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Antraxx is here though, he just made a slingshot calendar with pics shot by him of various slingshots. He even offered it for sale here a week ago?

Randy! Once again a masterpiece. Oh man, I am at a loss of words when I see your god metal magic.
Too bad you already know how to make lanyards eh?  ????


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Ouch, it's so nice, that I just can't handle... Veeery exciting and cool that' ok, but it's also so beautiful. Pfff...

What's your experience with the LW tip mount? I really like it for shooting. Makes a great combo with OTT frames.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Tremoside said:


> Ouch, it's so nice, that I just can't handle... Veeery exciting and cool that' ok, but it's also so beautiful. Pfff...
> 
> What's your experience with the LW tip mount? I really like it for shooting. Makes a great combo with OTT frames.


This is my first one with them. They are nice!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! Pretty sick shooter CO. I would expect nothing else.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

amazing crafted shooter....Loving this shooter...just drooling all over it...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, you can make some tricked out frames Bud! That thing sings sickness! Awesome work! The talent level on here just keeps spiraling upward-I Love it! :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

SUPERB craftsmanship, my friend!!!!

Your works will always have a special place in the slingshots's pantheon!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

The signature touch is pure class (and everything else, obviously!!)

A pleasure to see!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Simply stunning...I don't know what else to say....so stunning!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Once again a true work of art.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Reminds me of a "Chrome six-shooter" - Beautiful to look at and functional at the same time! True "eye-candy!" for the tech-minded!

Love it!

Don't you just "Want one?"...


----------



## volyfgar (Oct 11, 2014)

WOW... thats flippin gorgeous... and to think i cant stand boxelder trees.... but thats really just because of boxelder beetles...

anyways great work!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

No words... :thumbsup:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Randy, you have made me smile sir. Awesome work. That is top shelf.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Drooling.... We're talking puddles... Uncontrollable drooling...


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Michaelangelo of slingshots.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just frame it!!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

1st place sotm December 2014? Clearly outrageous fine exquisite art.

Rick


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Can-Opener you are an artist!
Unbelievable :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I love how you go to so little trouble to make a you beut catty !!  You really do have this design thing down pat!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Truly unreal. It's a whole new level!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh my...what a cosmic shooter!
Simply amazing!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Awesome&#8230;.as always!!! LBH2


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Second look  amazing. That rose engine lathe of yours is something else Randy! You're killin it dude!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

What an amazing Slingshot Randy!

Glad to see a new Piece of Modern-Slingshot-Art from you again.

First Time Superglue finish? The Wood was pre-Stabilized with Cactus-Juice right?

And i love the "Autograph" on the Bottom. Very cool!

The embedded Clips also do fit the overall Look very nicely.

You see that someone is not afraid of every bit of work you could possibly imagine to get a perfect product

when you see *that* polishing job and an ornament on the base of the base. Unbelievable!

And thank you Guys for thinking of me, made me really happy to read that.

Yes, i´m here from time to time to check some New Slings, hoping to miss not too much.

Miss you Guys too, happy Shooting!

Cheers AnTrAxX


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning. I'm .. just speechless. :bowdown:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> What an amazing Slingshot Randy!
> 
> Glad to see a new Piece of Modern-Slingshot-Art from you again.
> 
> ...


Hi Jens,

I have used the superglue finish before  It looks like a piano finish when it is all done to me. So shinny  makes the burl wood pop! Yes the wood was stabilized with catus juice before hand. The integrated clips were inspired by LW . I decide to not be lazy and put them on this one.  I do think they add to the overall appeal. 

The forum is not the same with out your stunning work!  I know you are busy with work and life but I sure do miss you and your awesome slings!! 

Take care my friend!  Thank-you for the nice comments!

Randy


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Man I really enjoy watching your work! It makes me drool!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Randy this is one awesome piece!!!! Let me know the tracking when it ships  great job!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy sofisticado diseño amigo, Pulcritud plástica y artistica, me gusta mucho lo que haces amigo


----------

